# Snack Stick Casing Question



## galahir950 (Sep 27, 2012)

We own the Jerky Works Kit Jerky Gun from Nesco and it has two round nozzles, the first one is about 5/16" and the second one is about 1/2". We are going to try to use our Nesco FD-61 Dehydrator to make snack sticks, but we need to know what casings to buy. We want that reddish brown color normally found in snack sticks and we want to hopefully use the smaller nozzle so you get the same size as Slim Jim Snack Sticks, but we don't know if they will shrink down too much or if they will stay the same diameter. Should we get slightly smaller casings, slightly larger casings, or matching diameter casings? Are there any nuances we should know about for snack sticks? Thanks for your help.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is what I use. They are slightly larger than slim jims but not bad. http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-563-16mm-smoke-collagen-casings.aspx


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> This is what I use. They are slightly larger than slim jims but not bad. http://www.waltonsinc.com/p-563-16mm-smoke-collagen-casings.aspx


Good size or you can get 15mm, but you are looking for the mahogany colored collagen casings.


----------



## jarhead (Sep 27, 2012)

Sausage Maker  is where I get most of my casings.

Allied Kenco  is my backup.

Just make sure they will fit on your stuffing tube. Never mind you have a gun.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2012)

I have made snack sicks without a casing..... squeeze the meat onto the grate and dry and or smoke/dry....  Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104352/skinless-beef-sticks


----------

